# what year is my Elgin frame?



## s1b (Oct 8, 2012)

Trying to find out what year my Elgin frame is. The number is F49529. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 8, 2012)

1941  if its a Westfield, can you post a couple pics please, it would help.


----------



## s1b (Oct 8, 2012)

I will try to get pics later. 



Balloontyre said:


> 1941  if its a Westfield, can you post a couple pics please, it would help.


----------



## s1b (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are a couple pics


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2012)

F= '41, but that definately looks more like early '30's to 1936.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 8, 2012)

bricycle said:


> F= '41, but that definately looks more like early '30's to 1936.




Ya, what Bri said...


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe your bike is a 1928 Westfield built bike, specifically Model F-9…….Motobike.  1928 also used "F" serial numbers and the third number "9" denotes the model #.  These came both with & without tanks dependent on model, Model F-9T would have had a tank (equipped). 

Frame is very similar to my 1927 Westfield built Stutz motor-bike seen below.  The cross bar on your bike is spread a little further than mine but I have seen a 1930 model Westfield motor-bike that is the same spread as yours looking at the seat post.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2012)

I think Gary nailed it....maybe RMS will chime in....


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

The one thing that's throwing me off on this bike is the chain ring.  It is similar to those used on Elgin's but is not the exact same as any reference pics I have on late 20's/early 30's Elgins.  Are you sure it's an Elgin?  Here's a 1930 Elgin I pulled off an old thread with the same cross bar spread as yours I referenced earlier:


----------



## s1b (Oct 8, 2012)

The chain ring was just put on there I believe. My 1918 Adlake had the same ring. There was a Elgin headbadge on it, BUT I just got the frame in a later deal.


----------



## s1b (Oct 8, 2012)

Gary MC, I believe your right on the year.


----------



## s1b (Oct 10, 2012)

Also wanted to point out that the bottom bar going into the down tube is flanged. Here is a bad pic of the numbers also.


----------



## s1b (Oct 10, 2012)

Here is a pic of it before I got it. someone else bought the forks and tank.


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 11, 2012)

*Chainring matches my early 1930's Mead Crusader*



s1b said:


> Here is a pic of it before I got it. someone else bought the forks and tank.




The chainring on your bike matches my chainring perfectly (from my 1930-1933 Mead Crusader).  I attached a few photos which could help.

Mike


----------



## s1b (Oct 11, 2012)

So your Mead is a Westfield built bike? Frames are very close in appearance. I'm just going to gather parts and build it to the best of my knowledge.



msreust said:


> The chainring on your bike matches my chainring perfectly (from my 1930-1933 Mead Crusader).  I attached a few photos which could help.
> 
> Mike


----------



## MOTOmike (Oct 11, 2012)

s1b said:


> So your Mead is a Westfield built bike? Frames are very close in appearance. I'm just going to gather parts and build it to the best of my knowledge.




Take a look at my earlier thread in this section titled " OG Paint Mead Crusader " and you will see some additional comments on my Crusader.  Chitown thought my frame was Westfield or Schwinn built.

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2012)

s1b said:


> Here is a pic of it before I got it. someone else bought the forks and tank.




Lol..... I actually bought that 28" fork.... for $110 shipped you may have it. Need fenders, and if so, 28"'s correct? bri.


----------



## s1b (Oct 12, 2012)

What kind of shape is it in? Would like to get one that the truss rods can be "restored" 


bricycle said:


> Lol..... I actually bought that 28" fork.... for $110 shipped you may have it. Need fenders, and if so, 28"'s correct? bri.


----------

